# 2009 Miami Dolphins Thread



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible performance by the Fins today. They got whooped in all areas.

The only bright spot was Phillip Merling's play. 

Jake Long was horrible. Worst game he's played in his short career.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Yup. Very frustrating to watch. We just looked terrible, I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Get rid of Ted Ginn! I'm sick of this LOSER. We draft a ****ing KR #9. Too small, can't catch, and he has even lost the only thing he had: his speed. We can't even use him on special teams!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Absolutely embarrassing loss by the Fins.

Gibril Wilson is ****ing horrible. 

Ted Ginn had double digit catches which is great, but showed why he's not a number 1 WR in this league on that play int he end zone.

Over 200 yds rushing, completely dominated the clock and yet still give up 27 points. Just embarrassing. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Absolutely embarrassing loss by the Fins.
> 
> Gibril Wilson is ****ing horrible.
> 
> ...


Ginn's numbers are so phony. They only look good in the box score and are only because the most accurate QB in the league is spoon feeding him. It's not just because he's small and weak and gets abused because that would be an insult to great small receivers like Steve Smith. He simply can't catch and he has female sex parts. But hey, we drafted the Ginn family, right? It's just a shame we can't get mom out there. She probably could have caught some of those passes he dropped.

I hear you about Wilson. I think he had the most tackles against Atlanta and that's because of how they kept abusing his side of the field.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Remove ALL the taint of this idiot. He continues to haunt this franchise. Get rid of Ginn.






A KR #9, but we can't trade a goddamn pick for Anquan Boldin! 15 years without a #1 receiver and I'm sick of it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boldin would've been the perfect WR for a guy like Pennington too.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I was at the game, and once again the Dolphins disappointed. What else is new


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:sigh::nonono::no::thumbdown::mad2::|


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I was at the game too 

What a shame he dropped that pass, it would've been one hell of an ending. He just doesn't have what it takes to be a #1 WR. Supposedly he was at Mansion right after the game having a great time. The guy can do whatever he pleases but if he was really dedicated to being a good player I don't think he'd be out on South Beach after dropping a winning TD on national TV.

This game had to be the most heart breaking Dolphins game since that miracle Jets game a long time ago on MNF.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sMaK said:


> I was at the game too
> 
> What a shame he dropped that pass, it would've been one hell of an ending. He just doesn't have what it takes to be a #1 WR. Supposedly he was at Mansion right after the game having a great time. The guy can do whatever he pleases but if he was really dedicated to being a good player I don't think he'd be out on South Beach after dropping a winning TD on national TV.
> 
> This game had to be the most heart breaking Dolphins game since that miracle Jets game a long time ago on MNF.


Let's also not forget that he pulled up on a wide open TD pass that he should have caught at the beginning of the 2nd quarter (immediately after Fasano dropped a TD pass).

He's not a #1 and he doesn't have good enough hands to be a #2 so the people who say he would be a good #2 are wrong. Camarillo is a good #2. Bess is a good #2. They can run slants and catch and catch balls thrown farther than 15 yards.

Ginn was always a kickoff returner/punt returner like Hester (not as good) and never anything more but he can't even do that anymore because he has definitely lost speed.

Smak, you probably didn't see it as closely in the stadium as we did on tv but on that final drive he caught that pass past the first down marker and he stepped out of bounds behind the marker and the thing was right in his face and there was nobody even close to him, so we end up 2-1 instead of 1-10. That basically tells everything anybody ever needs to know about him.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah I don't remember certain parts, probably because of all the beer but I do remember that play. He had another one where he got alligator arms. Granted he was going to get slaughtered by the safety but this isn't pop warner football.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He's averaging 0.1 yards after the catch this season. I've seen Parcells rip legends, yet Ted Ginn gets permission to play in panties?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Let's also not forget that he pulled up on a wide open TD pass that he should have caught at the beginning of the 2nd quarter (immediately after Fasano dropped a TD pass).












:dead:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smak, if what you said is true about Ginn then im at a loss for words. what a piece of ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-3

Absolutely no vertical passing game whatsoever. Penny and his dump off passes on every pass play is starting to get annoying. 

The D seems to give up some of the quickest TD drives ever.

Gibril Wilson needed to get cut 3 days ago.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For real, how did you get this far so terrified to throw more than 12 feet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Report: Dolphins QB Chad Pennington is out for the season*


> Miami Dolphins quarterback Chad Pennington has been initially diagnosed with a torn capsule in his throwing shoulder and the Dolphins expect him to miss the rest of the season, sources familiar with the injury he suffered Sunday told ESPN Senior NFL Analyst Chris Mortensen.
> 
> Pennington will seek a second opinion from orthopedic specialist Dr. James Andrews, who has performed two shoulder surgeries on the quarterback.
> 
> ...


Could be a blessing in disguise. We dont seem to be going anywhere this season so we'll now get a chance to see if Henne is the future or not.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Heeeeere we go. It's officially a new era.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1-0 in the Chad Henne era 

A blowout win in the NFL is usually a rarity so it was great to get one today. The D was sick throughout. How about Cam Wake? He just abused the Bills RT all game long. We have definitely found something with him. Now we gotta find a way to get Wake, JT and Porter on the field together 

Henne was solid. He didnt force anything and made key throws when needed. He was sacked 6 times though but a couple of them he had no shot at getting away.

Ronnie and Ricky ran all over the Bills. Our running game is definitely the strength of the offense. Over 200 yards again today. 

It was also good to finally finish off drives with TD's instead of FG's, which killed us agains tthe Colts and Chargers.

Up next- Monday night vs the Jets


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Awesome game. Henne was solid. He did what he needed to do and made no mistakes. Like you said he got sacked too much. He's gotta learn how to let go of the ball. A few times he took off and tried to pick up yards with his legs. My guess is that he didn't wanna force anything but he's got the arm strength to make most throws. Either way, I was happy. It was a blessing in disguise when Porter got hurt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

uh, I think we found a QB :laugh:

What a game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Amazing game, that game winning drive was extremely clutch!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey, I'm on record before last year's draft as wanting to take Henne with the Phillip Merling pick. Getting Merling and later picking up Henne, I could have cried tears of joy that we actually had competent people drafting non-Eddie Moores.

I thought the Jets got some favorable officiating tonight. That 2nd pass interference call which put New York on the 1 was a joke. Joey Porter got completely held on one play right in front of the ref and there was no call, yet we got holding penalties all night long. On that pass to Fasano down the middle he broke that tackle but then the guy scissors his legs to trip him and that should have been a penalty.

Jason Taylor had two huge tackles for losses and one tackle at the line of scrimmage. Played great even if he didn't get a sack.

We seriously need a new special teams coach. We kept starting inside the 20 yard line and that directly led to the Jets' field goal before the half. It's scary to think what might have happened if Patrick Cobbs had not gotten injured. If Ted Ginn doesn't take that kickoff to the 30 yard line then Cobbs probably flops inside the 20 again and that long drive for the win never happens.

Hopefully all the *****ing about Pat White can finally stop. He's going to be a good player for a long time for this team.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Interesting article on the wildcat

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_y...defendingthewildcat090709&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another Wanny **** up- firing Mike Westhoff. They guy went to the Jets and has now been a thorn in our side for a decade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Another Wanny **** up- firing Mike Westhoff. They guy went to the Jets and has now been a thorn in our side for a decade.


I almost **** a brick (I hate that phrase and have never used it but I can't think of one any more fitting) when Larry Izzo made that huge special teams tackle. I guess he and Westhoff are joined at the hip? I didn't even know he was still in the league!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Interesting article on the wildcat
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_y...defendingthewildcat090709&prov=yhoo&type=lgns





> “Disrupt that middle, and you’ve gone a long way toward defeating it.”


That was the key to stopping it last season. The Ravens destroyed the wildcat last season because Haloti Ngata pushed Samson Satele 5 yards into the backfield every time we ran the wildcat against them. But the Dolphins now added the wrinkle of having Ronnie bounce it outside and the man in motion serving as the FB.

So many wrinkles to that offense. Its awesome to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I almost **** a brick (I hate that phrase and have never used it but I can't think of one any more fitting) when Larry Izzo made that huge special teams tackle. I guess he and Westhoff are joined at the hip? I didn't even know he was still in the league!


Larry Izzo is another guy that just seems to always haunt us. First with NE for alll those years and now the Jets. 

Speaking of ****ting a brick, a famous Izzo story is that during a game, he didnt want to run to the locker room to go to the bathroom so he had guys holding towels all around him while he took a **** in a bucket :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> That was the key to stopping it last season. The Ravens destroyed the wildcat last season because Haloti Ngata pushed Samson Satele 5 yards into the backfield every time we ran the wildcat against them. But the Dolphins now added the wrinkle of having Ronnie bounce it outside and the man in motion serving as the FB.
> 
> So many wrinkles to that offense. Its awesome to watch.


I was thinking, once Pat White gets accustomed to the speed of the game and gets his conditioning right we should be able to run him in motion like we do Ricky. If he gets the handoff he is a true run/pass option. Deep bombs or big runs or at the worst screen passes to Ronnie would be the result. I think that's when the WildPat will have evolved to a whole new dimension.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of Pat, look what he said Parcells told him :laugh:


> - Quarterback Pat White said Parcells playfully told him to "keep trying to hit my targets so I can win my girlfriend a teddy bear at the fair.'' White's erratic accuracy -- which was a strength at West Virginia -- has surprised Dolphins brass.


He was high on a lot of his passes in the preseason and missed Teddy on a sure TD in the 1st game of the season. Hopefully he gets that part of his game corrected. Then we'll see more of him in this package.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I still can't believe that a punter turned the corner on Cameron Wake. He's dead to me. He cashed out all his chips and is starting from 0.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Henne looks legit...now we just need to get him a legit #1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its too bad that it looks like we'll be just out of the range to draft Dez Bryant.

Demaryius Thomas is who i'd draft if he was there for our 1st rd pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Patrick Cobbs is out for the year with a torn ACL. We'll need to find someone to replace him in the wildcat package.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

John Bonamego should have been fired yesterday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-10 at the half and yet im not confident at all. Horrible end to the half by the Fins. First the fumble, then the horrible D on 3rd and long when you knew that the Saints would have to throw it to the end zone and they allow it to be completed at the goal line. Then, you idiotically call a time out when the Saints were settling for a FG with 5 seconds left. After the Time out, the Saints decide to go for the TD and get it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The wildcat is a nice play to have in our offense. What kills me is when they over do it during the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've never seen a player move around more while doing less than Channing Crowder. He gets himself in position to _not_ make plays. He doesn't do anything. He just runs past people 100 mph and misses tackles. Useless player.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It really sucks to be a Dolphins fan right now.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Dan Henning really ****ed this one up. We were running the ball very effectively in the first half and it we completely went away from it in the second half. It was especially evident on that second to last drive. We had 2 minutes left and ALL of our timeouts and we decided to let Henne throw the ball. Granted he made some nice throws but why not do what we did to the Jets? Doesn't make any sense. 

I'm so pissed right now.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

And another thing... I really hope Ted Ginn is gone next year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry man.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I forgive you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We have the worst group of WR's and TE's in the league. A bunch of 3rd and 4th stringers on most other teams.

Our Safeties are just embarrassingly awful. Where is the Yeremiah Bell from last season? This one cant cover anyone. And everyone already knows about Gibril Wilson..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm actually not that upset about today. I picked us to lose this game, so even though it was disappointing, I wasn't expecting a win anyway. And now we are 2-4, with a lot of hard games left, so hopefully we just pack it in and get a top 5 pick next season. If we can pick up a #1 WR, some help in deep coverage, and special teams help, along with Henne's development we will be a very good team next year.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We were up 24-3! How can you NOT be upset?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, this loss is right up there with the Colts loss. Just completely unacceptable.

But yeah, we're playing ourselves back in position to possibly land Dez Bryant.

And now Will Allen is out for the year with a torn ACL. That horrible secondary has now gotten worse.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> Yeah, this loss is right up there with the Colts loss. Just completely unacceptable.
> 
> But yeah, we're playing ourselves back in position to possibly land Dez Bryant.
> 
> And now Will Allen is out for the year with a torn ACL. That horrible secondary has now gotten worse.


Because we were up 24-3 in the first half. The half ended 24-10 on a terrible time out. The rest of the game the Saints dominated, with the exception of a few great plays for the Fins. And BTW, that pick 6 for the Saints was BS, the ball got knocked out before he crossed the goalline. Other then Ronnie and Ricky, were not a good team. It's fun watching the Fins play, but we are losing these games because we just aren't that good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:sigh::nonono::no::thumbdown::mad2::|


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> I've never seen a player move around more while doing less than Channing Crowder. He gets himself in position to _not_ make plays. He doesn't do anything. He just runs past people 100 mph and misses tackles. Useless player.


I love the hate he gets. I know he's not a 'playmaker' and doesn't force or recover fumbles, or get pick 6's. BUT when you have one of the better rushing defenses in the league, you better believe the middle linebacker has something to do with that. It's no accident. Especially in a 3-4 scheme where there's only one behemouth(sp?) up the gut. So useless is an unfair judgment. If anything we should be screaming to acquire a second middle linebacker in the 3-4 that CAN create some turnovers. 



sMaK said:


> Dan Henning really ****ed this one up. We were running the ball very effectively in the first half and it we completely went away from it in the second half. It was especially evident on that second to last drive. We had 2 minutes left and ALL of our timeouts and we decided to let Henne throw the ball. Granted he made some nice throws but why not do what we did to the Jets? Doesn't make any sense.


right on.

I think the coaching staff dropped the ball on this one, or shall i say, "Ted Ginned" us, the entire 4th qtr. with the two straight drives with nothing but passes, which led to 2 straight 3 and outs. Then the frantic last drive..they pushed the panic button WAY before they actually needed to. Showed no confidence in what has been a stellar running game, and put the ball in the hands of a dude starting in only his 3rd game to make ALL the plays (not just a few). That's just not the right call unless you absolutely have to.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

myst said:


> Because we were up 24-3 in the first half. The half ended 24-10 on a terrible time out. The rest of the game the Saints dominated, with the exception of a few great plays for the Fins. And BTW, that pick 6 for the Saints was BS, the ball got knocked out before he crossed the goalline. Other then Ronnie and Ricky, were not a good team. It's fun watching the Fins play, but we are losing these games because we just aren't that good.



http://blogs.palmbeachpost.com/thed...i-photo-draws-a-no-comment-from-tony-sparano/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That line judge should be fired.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn! I thought it was pretty obvious to see from the replays that the ball had come out before the goal line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I did too. That ref didnt have the balls to overturn the call on the field though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Who is the color guy calling the Dolphins - Jets game at the moment? He is so biased against Miami it's not even funny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Phil Simms and I was thinking the same damn thing. The guy even complimented Mark Sanchez on the play where Sam Smith nearly intercepted a ball where he would have taken it back for a 99yd TD.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God, Soliai is a BEAST out there. He's an NT with pro bowl potential.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Bess. Two weeks in a row now he's had a game changing fumble.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We have the worst receivers in the league but at least we now have a great kickoff returner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Teddy Mutha ****ing Ginn!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why did the Fins go for 2? That made mo sense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If you had to pick, which is worse our receivers or our secondary?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Secondary, by far. Specifically, the safeties.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The coaching decisions in this game have been pathetically bad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is tragic. The Jets are marching down field and there's no doubt in my mind they're scoring a TD.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ugh, Dustin Keller was wide open because Crowder was late but he missed the catch. That was the break we needed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team is full of cowards. Three man rush drop 8 on 4th down and of course Sanchez has 10 seconds without pressure to find the receiver.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Having to rely on this defense to get a stop is never a good thing.

4th and 10 and and you sit back and dont send pressure.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Randy Starks and Soliai are the only guys who came to play. Incredible game by both.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4th and 13. Come on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

YES! Always great to beat the Jets!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Randy Starks forces Sanchez to throw back of the endzone incomplete. Game over, Dolphins win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully the Jets keep quiet now. Never heard a team or coach who havent won anything, talk as much as they do.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Hopefully the Jets keep quiet now. Never heard a team or coach who havent won anything, talk as much as they do.


I bet they brag about "stopping the wildcat." And I hate that type of thinking because you don't really stop the wildcat, you stop our run game because the wildcat is part of our offense. Every team gets their offense stopped every once in a while.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Haha at Bart Scott in the post game press room.

"They got a great QB, great RB's, great Wr's. They'll definitely challenge for the Super bowl."

Reporter- Are you being sarcastic?

"No, they'll challenge for the Super bowl."

reporter- After all the trash talk between the two teams throughout the week, is this loss more humbling than others?

"Like I said, they're a great team..."

:laugh:

This was the guy that said that he was gonna go out and hurt someone on the Dolphins this week. 

The only thing hurt today was your pride, Bart :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm watching the Jets post game show on SNY and i'm laughing at seeing Ray Lucas break down the game as an analyst. He's talking as if he wasnt one of the worst QB's to ever play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> I'm watching the Jets post game show on SNY and i'm laughing at seeing Ray Lucas break down the game as an analyst. He's talking as if he wasnt one of the worst QB's to ever play.


I'm listening to WQAM and these idiots are trying to disagree with callers who are complaining about the defense and the offensive play calling by pointing out that the Dolphins won the game. I guess they don't get the point that you can't rely on two kickoff returns to win every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The only non-Dolphin homer on WQAM is Big O. The rest are shills.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ronnie Brown today..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Haha at Bart Scott in the post game press room.
> 
> "They got a great QB, great RB's, great Wr's. They'll definitely challenge for the Super bowl."
> 
> ...


Hey, i'm so glad they've earned Fart Scott's respect.

Not. Sweeep! :beheader:

Keep Ginn as an exclusive kick returner. At least there he's obviously useful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont think they did. He was being sarcastic since the D totally shut them down. Either it was that or he's tired of all the trash talking his team is doing and not backing up.

Euither way, it was funny to watch


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Am I crazy to think that we're going to win against the Pats? They just traveled to Europe, Lawrence Maroney is a terrible running back, and they don't have the linemen to stop the wildcat, yet Vegas has them as an 11 point favorite? I don't think that we should be an 11 point dog to anybody in this league. I know our secondary sucks (royally) but I really think we're going to win. Is this just bias?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

To me, this is a horrible matchup for us. Tom Brady will pick our secondary apart. Randy Moss, Wes Welker, Sam Aiken, Kevin Faulk and Ben Watson vs our secondary :no:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Am I crazy to think that we're going to win against the Pats? They just traveled to Europe, Lawrence Maroney is a terrible running back, and they don't have the linemen to stop the wildcat, yet Vegas has them as an 11 point favorite? I don't think that we should be an 11 point dog to anybody in this league. I know our secondary sucks (royally) but I really think we're going to win. *Is this just bias*?


Yes. Nothing wrong with having hope for the home team tho. Fact is, teams with great quaterbacks (Peyton, Rivers, Brees, Matt Ryan- btw that's a hell of a string of QBs to go through in 6 games- and now Tom Brady) spell disaster for us right now. It's just that simple. But man, it'd be sweet to get a W AT Foxboro.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I think this is going to be a shoot out. Hopefully we can get the lead early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> If you had to pick, which is worse our receivers or our secondary?


I'd like to change my answer to a tie. Especially if the receivers include the TE's. 

Way too many dropped passes. #1 WR and TE is a huge necessity for next season. Camarillo is our only consistent WR.

Tough but not unexpected loss today.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ted Ginn for president


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Will his family be co-President's?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ted Ginn is a waste at WR.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Worst play calling ever in this loss to the Bills. Way too many gimmick play calls when the conventional offense was dominating early in the game.

The of course the defense crumbles in the 4th and allows 24 more points. We now lead the league by a mile in 4th qtr points allowed. What could have been had we not sucked so bad in 4th qtr D.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

OC Dan Henning, Ted Ginn, Gibril Wilson, all need to be gone, and the entire LB group needs to be upgraded.

What a disgraceful performance today.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> If you had to pick, which is worse our receivers or our secondary?


tough call.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So after our most disappointing loss of the season, we get arguably our best win of the season over the Pats.

Henne was great. He missed 2 or 3 easy throws but more than made up for them. He went 29-52 for 335yds 2TD's/1INT.

Our WR's played their best game of the season as well.

And congrats to Channing Crowder for finally making a game changing play with his 1st career INT.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Henne is the franchise man. Get the guy some weapons. Hartline looks good, and D.Bess, Cam. But they're a bunch possession WRs we need a go to #1 and a more consistent TE.

As big as this game was, next game against the Jaguars could sit us in the last wildcard spot should we win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 turnovers today. 3 of them while inside the Titans 35 and the last one in OT.

So many extremely frustrating losses this season..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Can't blame anyone for this season but ourselves.


----------

